
How I Created QuanticDev.com Using GitHub Pages - soygul
https://quanticdev.com/articles/website-with-github-pages
======
soygul
I have recently published quanticdev.com using only GitHub Pages and markdown
and decided to create a guide to preserve this knowledge in the form of a
video/article so I can reuse it in my future projects. GitHub Pages is a free
and a pretty good hosting service. It is an add-on for regular GitHub
repositories, and you can host your website as well as code and other things
in one repo, which is pretty good. I must warn that GitHub Pages is intended
for techies. If you want something much simpler, go with Google Sites, or
Blogger.com, or WordPress. In the first part of this video/article, I will
discuss the strengths and weaknesses of GitHub Pages. In the second part, I
will deploy a brand-new website using GitHub Pages and simple markdown.
Everything will be done through GitHub's UI and online code editor. I will
also demonstrate a sample React website hosted on GitHub Pages.

* Video Tutorial: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPhmR3TiGq8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPhmR3TiGq8)

* Article: [https://quanticdev.com/articles/website-with-github-pages](https://quanticdev.com/articles/website-with-github-pages) (same as above)

Outline of this video/article:

    
    
      * QuanticDev.com Intro
      * Why GitHub Pages
      * Advantages
      * Disadvantages
      * Alternatives
      * GitHub Pages Setup & How I Created quanticdev.com
      * My Recommendations
      * Conclusion
    

Free website hosting resources:

* GitHub Pages (for techies): [https://pages.github.com](https://pages.github.com)
    
    
      * Supports Jekyll: https://jekyllrb.com
      * Supports Static HTML + CSS + JavaScript
      * Supports React and others: https://create-react-app.dev/docs/deployment/#github-pages
    

* Google Sites (non-techies): [https://sites.google.com](https://sites.google.com)

* Alternatives for Bloggers
    
    
      * Blogger (basic): https://blogger.com
      * WordPress (more advanced): https://wordpress.com
    

* Alternatives for Programmers
    
    
      * Heroku: https://www.heroku.com
      * Firebase: https://firebase.google.com

